# GPS Problem with CM7



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

I apologize beforehand if this has been mentioned before, but does anyone know a fix for the GPS with CM7?

Latitude seems to work fine, but Facebook and FourSquare will not work no matter what I've tried.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you running the latest nightly , or the original release?


----------



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> Are you running the latest nightly , or the original release?


The original.

I know enough to get by, but I'm not 100% comfortable with the nightlies so I haven't attempted it.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

J0HNQ229 said:


> I apologize beforehand if this has been mentioned before, but does anyone know a fix for the GPS with CM7?
> 
> Latitude seems to work fine, but Facebook and FourSquare will not work no matter what I've tried.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


uh, this has been fixed for a while, update your nightly


----------



## pizzlewizzle (Jun 13, 2011)

goto rom manager and press flash clockwork mod to get the newest version....download the newest nightly from http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=cdma_shadow and place on root of sd card.... reboot into recovery and go to advanced and wipe dalvik cache(you can full wipe if you want to start from scratch) then install from zip the newest nightly then flash gapps and the all in one cam/camcoreder/torch/1%.zip and you should be good to go


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

J0HNQ229 said:


> The original.
> 
> I know enough to get by, but I'm not 100% comfortable with the nightlies so I haven't attempted it.


 no reason to be scared of nightlies. they only build if they work correctly...and they fix alot of features over time. I update every night. but like pizzle said...update to the newest nightly and then flash the cam/camcorder/Torch/1% fix and cm7 will be perfect for u :-D


----------



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

I did the nightly last night before I went to bed and it did fix itself ... Everything works perfect now, haha


----------



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1073-Camera-Camcorder-Torch-Fix-for-CM4DX

Is this one what I need? This is my first time using CM and I just wanted to make sure since it says CM4DX, but I am using CM7.

Just verifying before I make a possible mistake.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

CM4DX is just our name for CM7 on the Droid X. If you have a Droid X and you're running CM7, this is for you


----------



## J0HNQ229 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sonicmax2k2 said:


> CM4DX is just our name for CM7 on the Droid X. If you have a Droid X and you're running CM7, this is for you


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

u really should be using this one http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1347-All-In-One-Fix-Zip-for-CM4DX. The one u posted is just the cam/camcorder/torch fix. this one has 1% increments too. Although the one u posted will work fine. if u dont want the 1% battery increments


----------

